# Spray and Pray, the new and encouraged way to shoot weddings.



## eric-holmes (Mar 23, 2012)

The System | A 10 Step Guide To Starting Your Photography Business

People are raving over this and it is completely scary!

"Don't bring a lot of gear. The more gear you bring, the more confusing things get."

Spray and Pray. Shoot a lot and if you forget what to do with your camera, just click it into "P" mode and shoot away."


----------



## Gaerek (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's be honest, being a good business person is FAR more important in wedding photography than being a good photographer.

And of course people are raving over it. It's a supposedly easy way to make money on photography. It really reminds me of those late night infomercials, "For an investment of $99.99, you get our foolproof program to be on your way to being a millionaire!" People want the easy way out.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2012)

That is indeed pretty scary advice.  Although, it does say that it is advice for people who are shooting their first wedding...and the whole theme of that 'system' seems to be aimed at people with no actual experience anyway.  

It's also one big ad for their products and seminars.  

I've been saying it for years...the best way to make money in photography, is to sell to 'wanna be' photographers, rather than people who actually want to pay you for your photos.

It's like fishing lures.  They are designed to attract fishermen, not fish.  :roll:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 23, 2012)

This is just a sales pitch. maybe you didnt get to the part where they will design your own custom sight in one day for $1500! Sheesh. You could get the same templates the would use for about $30 and pay a designer $100-200 and get the same thing. They are totally looking for the gold nugget seeking noobs.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 23, 2012)

Gaerek said:


> Let's be honest, being a good business person is  FAR more important in wedding photography than being a good  photographer.
> 
> And of course people are raving over it. It's a supposedly easy way to  make money on photography. It really reminds me of those late night  infomercials, "For an investment of $99.99, you get our foolproof  program to be on your way to being a millionaire!" People want the easy  way out.



Dont underrate the art of selling yourself and your work. The business man always comes before the artist when money is involved.

I remember those infomercials. I remember one about the easy money in commodities. Well, I have a finance degree now and commodities are one of the riskiest markets out there. Not to mention you need to have lots of money to get into them and the accounts shift daily. You could be up one day and owe thousands the next. Seasoned professional heavily protect themselves when getting into these markets.


----------



## ann (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, you made my weekend! Chrome won't load so maybe I am lucky after all.

God helps us all (thank goodness I don't do weddings )


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 23, 2012)

They should distribute this advice at bestbuy and amazon.com for every DSLR and kit lens sold


----------



## pgriz (Mar 23, 2012)

Multi-level marketing was going to be the next big thing.  Turns out, you had to go to the expensive courses and seminars.  That's where the peopel who were featured as examples, really made their money.

All these financial journals are going to make you millionaires, as long as you buy the subscriptions to their newsletters and/or courses.  Uh-huh.

So many pitches on the internet to show you how to make tons of money...  as long as you buy the secret described in this book, that course...  Uh-huh.

My father-in-law (a successful businessman) told me that to be good in business, you need to be organized, persistent, smart, hard-nosed, and lucky.  If there is an easy way to riches, someone has already found it, and is NOT sharing the secret.  

So this helpful pitch...  is a pitch.  If they trot out ten people who went through the process are are now successful, then fine.  But I don't think they have those.


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2012)

Guess this is like all those stockmarket or propertly market guides that guarantee to make you a fortune in next to no space of time with next to no effort. The problem is the people that keep attending and keep paying forget that its a practical lesson not a lesson in theory 

They clearly show how to make one person a lot of money from any market - by running similar money making guide schools


----------



## xposurepro (Apr 4, 2012)

This is like saying Craigslist is the new and encouraged method of marketing LOL


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 4, 2012)

ann said:


> God helps us all (thank goodness I don't do weddings )




:lmao:

There is no god. But thank god I don't do weddings either, lol.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> That is indeed pretty scary advice.  Although, it does say that it is advice for people who are shooting their first wedding...and the whole theme of that 'system' seems to be aimed at people with no actual experience anyway.
> 
> It's also one big ad for their products and seminars.
> 
> ...


With the amount of money that some couples are expecting to pay their wedding photographers, I'd say that they jolly well deserve it too.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 4, 2012)

well if you have no experience and your doing your first wedding isn't spray and pray the best advice lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 4, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> well if you have no experience and your doing your first wedding isn't spray and pray the best advice lol.



Somehow there is a major conceptual problem with this question!


----------



## KBM1016 (Apr 5, 2012)

According to this article, I need more friends.  Anyone want to be my friend!!!!


----------



## snapcult (Apr 6, 2012)

Why take one good picture when you can take 20 crappy ones...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 6, 2012)

Well if your not good enough to get a good picture for allot of people that is what they resort too.  Kinda reminds me of the ole fill in the bubble tests you took in school. Don't know the awnser just fill in C. Instead of telling people they arn't ready there just telling them to spray.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Well if your not good enough to get a good picture for allot of people that is what they resort too.  Kinda reminds me of the ole fill in the bubble tests you took in school. Don't know the awnser just fill in C. Instead of telling people they arn't ready there just telling them to spray.



If they aren't good enough.. maybe they shouldn't be shooting in the first place! (especially not for money!) 

Funny... when I took those tests.. I didn't have to much guessing (or just filling in the "C", as you put it! I guess studying, and being prepared helps.. (just like in photography!)

But since most of the wanna-be's can barely spell, and use bad grammar... it makes sense they would want a career in something they don't have to go to school for (or so they think! it still takes years of study and practice to be decent.. and more than that to be good!)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

Your first sentance is the diffrence between someone who wants to learn to improve and someone who is doing it. They think they are good enough.

Most of the wanna-be's don't care that they don't have experience, won't listen to those with experience and allready think they know it all. That in itself is the problem. It's a whole entirely diffrent mentality. You can't tell someone to go learn when they think they know it all. You can't tell someone not to take a job they can't perform because there camera doesn't have low light capabilities because they think they can just shoot a bunch and get one or two to turn out. The author stating spray and pray is the way to go plays right into the hands of these people. They will use that as a reason to validate what they do and follow this guy.  Just like someone who mentioned earlier in this post i believe that someone stated if you wanted to make money in photographer, you sell camera gear to these types of people. The author is just playing to those type of people as well.

I'm guessing the remark about bad grammer and spelling was about me. oh well.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 7, 2012)

I think that some of the information is a good place to at least begin thinking about certain factors. Like the tip about friends. Obviously you don't absolutely have to have a huge circle of friends, but the friendlier you are and the more friends you have the more opportunities are possible to photograph. And I've heard or read all the same stuff about the websites and marketing from people on here, so it's not entirely wrong.

I think the problem with the whole thing is that it's focusing on the wrong people. It seems like this material is trying to seduce those who don't have a clue about what they're supposed to do. If you're going to start a business, you shouldn't need to start at the basics of the basics. 

I mean, "spray and pray" is what my intro to photo professor says because she knows that most people in the class don't have the skill necessary to deliberately create an effective photograph on the first two shots. That doesn't mean they should just hold down the trigger and hope for a good shot, but when you're a NOVICE then it's not really the worst advice if the photographer can move beyond the concept later.

Obviously following every piece of advice would be a bad idea, but then again if someone is THAT ignorant then they probably shouldn't be a photographer.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Your first sentance is the diffrence between someone who wants to learn to improve and someone who is doing it. They think they are good enough.
> 
> Most of the wanna-be's don't care that they don't have experience, won't listen to those with experience and allready think they know it all. That in itself is the problem. It's a whole entirely diffrent mentality. You can't tell someone to go learn when they think they know it all. You can't tell someone not to take a job they can't perform because there camera doesn't have low light capabilities because they think they can just shoot a bunch and get one or two to turn out. The author stating spray and pray is the way to go plays right into the hands of these people. They will use that as a reason to validate what they do and follow this guy.  Just like someone who mentioned earlier in this post i believe that someone stated if you wanted to make money in photographer, you sell camera gear to these types of people. The author is just playing to those type of people as well.
> 
> *I'm guessing the remark about bad grammer and spelling was about me*. oh well.



No.. that wasn't aimed at you in particular! If you read posts from most of the MWACS and the others that are hanging out their shingle, you will see that some of them are barely coherent in their communication skills! You are better than most!  

You are correct in saying that most don't seem to want to improve... they seem to think that a better body will fix their problems.. as long as it has a "P" mode. 

(btw.. GRAMMAR is spelled with two "a's"... not an "e".. unless you are referring to the actor!)   Just trying to help you improve!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I mean, "spray and pray" is what my intro to photo professor says because she knows that most people in the class don't have the skill necessary to deliberately create an effective photograph on the first two shots. That doesn't mean they should just hold down the trigger and hope for a good shot, *but when you're a NOVICE then it's not really the worst advice*



I sort of agree with that.. but still think working on a single shot that was given some thought is better than teaching them to SPRAY, because many never break the bad habit... and I question if they really learn anything from doing that! It is a form of instant gratification, that's all!  But should NOVICE's be taking on clients?



rexbobcat said:


> *if someone is THAT ignorant then they probably shouldn't be a photographer.*



Hahaha... we see that on here all the time... sadly!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Your first sentance is the diffrence between someone who wants to learn to improve and someone who is doing it. They think they are good enough.
> ...




I did take the grammar remark as a little attack, not your fault by any means, but your not the first one to mention it, and I have been trying to catch up to that now that I do want to get serious about this, and I'm finding that years of lack of caring about my typing skills and grammar and punctuation is starting to bite me in the rear.


My take on this is that the Author is going for the lowest common denomenater. If you notice in the middle of the little article you have the" come to our class or seminar" and when your throwing out info that allot of the (god i hate to say this) "best buy pro's" use as there motto then your going to draw allot of those people in. they will start to go  "hey this guy know's me. he thinks like I think. Maybe I should look into this."

My remark about the spray and pray techniqe wasn't me saying that its something I buy into or believe. But more along the lines if your are someone who takes the direct route, doesn't have any knowledge, doesn't have the right equipment nor the knowledge. About the only thing you can try is to spray and pray and hope one comes out. Heck i'll even admit when I first started out that was the way I thought you did it, I just assumed everyone took a ton of pics and sorted thru the mess to find the good one. All i really learned is that I spent allot of time going thru junk pictures that I should just delete and to slow the heck down and get it right in the camera the first few times and save myself allot of hassle. I think for allot of people that can be a hassle and no fun because it means sitting down, cracking open a book, learning what you are doing and then taking that knowledge to your camera. Allot of people just want to push the button. The more I get into this the more I seem to spend reading rather then photographing and that's hard for some people. The upside is my photography is getting better. Well at least I think it is lol.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, "spray and pray" is what my intro to photo professor says because she knows that most people in the class don't have the skill necessary to deliberately create an effective photograph on the first two shots. That doesn't mean they should just hold down the trigger and hope for a good shot, *but when you're a NOVICE then it's not really the worst advice*
> ...




That taking on clients which im assuming means paying clients seems to vary depending on who you ask. From what ive read on here and it seems it comes up allot, half of the guys say that you shouldn't be taking free photos, that if your portfolio building or starting your business then you should be charging and that you should never give out photo's for free. The other half say that if your not experienced enough then you shouldn't charge. I havn't charged yet, though I am usually getting dinner or lunch out of the deal, but then again I havn't offically opened the doors yet. The best advice that I am going to try and follow is to state my full prices and then offer discount pricing due to just starting up and use it as my portfolio building to continue to gain some more experience.



Back to the spray and pray, I think you have two groups of people. You have group A who is just going to spray and pray there entire life because they don't care to learn, they have the camera, they can now call themselves a pro and they have reached that max level, for them it's all about going out. taking the photo,calling themselves a photographer and the quality of there photo's is secondary to the experince of improving. Then you have group B who will spray at pray in the beginning. and after a time or two of going thru 50 of the same exact photos all being junk they are going to go "okay, this isn't working I need to get better and taking 50 shots that are all crap isn't the way to do it".


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2012)

The ability to write in a persuasive and compelling manner is an art form.  It requires that the writer thinks of the reader's interest and reaction, and constructs the written piece to elicit a specific reaction.  The same applies to the spoken word, whether delivered to one person or to a whole stadium.  The same applies to image-making, and is not limited to photography.  

With "spray and pray" you have the phenomenon that people want to go through the motions and be rewarded.  It will be a step up when the expectation rises to be rewarded for the results.  It will be a further step up if the reward is for the effect of the result on the viewer.  And it is still another step up when the effect on the viewer causes the viewer to take action. 


Unfortunately, the spray and pray crowd won't understand the rewards of being able to bring a tear to someone's eye when looking at an image with people they don't know, or at a scene they were not a part of.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2012)

I read that guy's slick web site. His text is very good. Very compelling stuff for the beginning "pro" shooter. His step-by-step process all sounds good. I think giving advice to other people involved in photography can be a very tricky endeavor; advice must be tailored to each individual person and his or her abilities, AND to each type of photographic situation--IF the goal is to give advice that will result in the best possible photographic results. It has often been stated that perfection is the enemy of good enough; how that relates to photographing people and events for money is that, when faced with difficult photographic challenges, the beginning "pro" who has little technical knowledge can at least hope to get a few good shots by putting the camera into Programmed Automatic exposure mode, and "spraying and praying". The reason that is so is two-fold; first, the camera manufacturers have evolved Programmed Auto mode to produce decent results based on a multiplicity of evaluated factors that the camera measures and responds to, and second, because the types of customers the beginning "pro" is likely to have as clients will evaluate the photographs based on CONTENT OVER QUALITY.

The majority of customers evaluate family and personal photography based on IMAGE CONTENT. Not on technical issues like ultimate resolution, or image noise, dynamic range, or anything "technical". BY spraying and praying at say, a wedding, the beginning professional will have documented the event quite fully, with plenty of photos to look at and to enjoy. Twenty years ago, people often spoke about "working" a photographic situation, and shooting from multiple angles, with different lens lengths, and so on. In some ways, that really is just a fancy name for spray and pray, and is the antithesis of planning, diagramming, setting up, and then shooting three frames of the same,exact composition, but with bracketed exposures. In many ways, the clientele a beginning "pro" is likely to be working for merely want somebody with "a good camera", to produce clear, decent-quality photos of their events. They have not hired a Richard Avedon-level people shooter...they are not expecting Annie Liebovitz-type portraiture...they just want "pictures". It's all a matter of expectations, and this fellow's web site is basically aimed at the beginning "pro" whose clientele is pretty much lowest common denominator. He is selling a "system". It's a lot like the food McDonald's sells...popular, with mass appeal, and very much derided by those who truly love "food".


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2012)

So what you are saying, Derrel, is that "Content is King".  You may very well be right.  And that guy is probably laughing all the way to the bank.  But should we not try, as photographers, to get people to realize that there is much more that they could be getting, and should expect?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes; I have worked in multiple portrait studios, and have seen people buy some of the oddest photos...like shots where one kid looks goofy as hell to ME, but the parent will say, "oh, that's just soooooo Billy!!! I love it!" Yes, "Content is King". For example,  a particularly good, genuine smile, or REAL emotion shown by a family member will ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS be preferred by a customer over a technically perfect, high-resolution image where their loved one has a forced smile, or looks like a wooden soldier. Even if the genuine emotion photo is slightly blurry, with a wee bit of subject motion blur, or is even a bit out of focus--the "content", the "emotion" shown in the photo is what the customer is truly desirous of. Photos are about memories. Not about resolution, focus, lighting, etc.,etc.. Retail and family photography is much more about the content of the images than it is about how high the technical fitness is. The typical low-end customer is paying the photographer to "cover" the event. And to capture the way things were, and to, in a sense, to idealize the event. It's hard to realize sometimes just how atrociously bad some non-photographers are when it comes to taking pictures...but there are a great many people who are simply HORRIBLE with a camera, and they will be perfectly happy with even newly-minted-pro pictures. If there are lots and lots of photos, and a few truly good ones with lots of emotion and genuine expressions, they will be happy. Just as an eight year-old is perfectly happy with a meal from McDonald's. Or a cartoon show. Educating customers is beyond the scope of the guy's web site, and means that the photographer must be competent and in fact, "good"...and that's a bridge that's just a little bit too far for the guy's web site.

It's pretty hard to walk into a McDonald's and "educate" the clientele about how great the food is at Tres Chic Cafe uptown, where the entree prices start at $21...it just doesn't work that way...Tres Chic's clientele are ALREADY there, at Tres Chic Cafe,...eating their $29 braised pork  sandwiches...the web site in question is geared to how to open a McDonald's...it's a "system" aimed at mass-market clients, not high-end clients. And like McDonald's food prep cooks, the beginning photography "pro" can simply NOT deliver the kind of product that the chefs at Tres Chic Cafe can deliver...


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Apr 7, 2012)

Damn, Derrel!  That was laser sharp.  "Tack sharp."

Perfect.

I don't think it can be said any better.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

have to agree, Derrel!  Good analogy! (Of course, I detest McD's also!)  lol!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree completly.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 3, 2012)

Darrel hit it on the spot. Sometimes we take too much time trying to capture the perfectly lit shot while all someone wants is just a genuine candid pictures. I was watching a video by Dom bower and he was also saying that sometimes it is best to have a photography dumb person around to tell critique the shot.Some of my own shots that people seem to love are actually the ones I am ashamed off, ones that weren't focused properly, have too much grain from high iso or isn't composed as well as it should be. Spray and pray really does work and is GREAT advice, in the business of photography spray and pray is king, and your gear does matter. In the art, slowing down and shaping the light is what is needed.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 3, 2012)

The spray and pray doesn't just apply to weddings. I shot some figure skating a few years ago, sat next to a very nice guy that I have seen at many skating events.  The young mr spielberg who was just blasting off frames like he was making a movie.  As soon as the skaters got on the ice he started shooting, he was using the same lens and body as I was, we shot 6 skaters, 4minute programs for each, a total of only 24 minutes.  I ended up with around 15-20 images per skater, he filled 10 5 gig cards.  I asked him what he was shooting, he said he just shoots everything because as he put it "I'm not very good"  At least he was honest.  He shoots for a skating magazine on the weekends, during the rest of the week he has a 6 figure job as a chemist.  There is no justice in the photo world.


----------



## PapaMatt (May 3, 2012)

Well, for me I Pray than Spray


----------



## bratkinson (May 4, 2012)

I&#8217;m just an amateur photographer, with 40+ years behind the lens&#8230;but one thing I&#8217;ve learned the hard way, over and over, and it doesn&#8217;t apply to just photography or just hamburgers, or, in my experience, computer programs:

&#8220;You can fool some of the people all the time, all the people some of the time, but not all the people all the time&#8221;.

I think someone told me that Will Rodgers said that back in the roaring &#8216;20s. I prefer to use "Please some of the people", or maybe "Satisfy some of the people", rather than "Fool some of the people" for this discussion.

I am continually amazed and what some people consider &#8220;fantastic&#8221; and yet, in reality, is merely &#8220;ho-hum&#8221;. It doesn&#8217;t matter if it&#8217;s a photograph, a filet mignon, or a not-so-well drawn picture (in my eyes) titled &#8220;Scream&#8221; that somebody thought was worth $120,000,000 just yesterday! (Don&#8217;t ask me what I think of &#8220;modern art&#8221;, either). P T Barnum was right when he said &#8220;A sucker is born every minute!&#8221;.

Maybe it&#8217;s more like &#8220;beauty is in the eye of the beholder&#8221; in photography (or anything else). What I consider to be a lousy picture I took (out of focus, somebodys&#8217; head in the background cut off, whatever) too often, to the &#8220;right&#8221; people, it&#8217;s right up there with &#8220;Fantastic!&#8221;, or &#8220;Perfect!&#8221;. One just never knows for sure how a picture will be &#8216;received&#8217; by the viewer. 

Derrel put it perfectly&#8230;&#8221;For example, a particularly good, genuine smile, or REAL emotion shown by a family member will ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS be preferred by a customer over a technically perfect, high-resolution image where their loved one has a forced smile, or looks like a wooden soldier.&#8221; 

What isn&#8217;t necessarily a &#8216;great&#8217; or even &#8216;good enough&#8217; picture to an experienced photographer, may just happen to be exactly what the client/view/family wanted. It captured &#8220;Bobby being Bobby&#8221; or whatever they wanted. In the case of a wedding, simply &#8220;recording history&#8221;, perhaps with one or two &#8220;captured her laugh just right&#8221; lucky shots is sufficient to make the entire shoot considered a success by the client. The latter relates more to &#8216;expanded opportunities for a successful shot&#8217; than to any real &#8216;skill&#8217; or &#8216;art&#8217; of photography. 

So how does all this fit into &#8216;Spray and Pray&#8221;? 

One possibility that occurred to me while typing this is it really becomes &#8220;prey, then spray&#8221;&#8230;eg, find a sucker, shoot &#8216;em up, and get paid for it! They get a DSLR and a couple of kit lenses, a Speedlite, and away they go! &#8220;I got the tools, therefore I =AM= a pro!&#8221; is their thinking. They do up a fancy web site showing off theirs or maybe someone else&#8217;s work, maybe do some kind of advertising, and drum up some wedding business to make their money. The &#8220;spray and pray&#8221; philosophy works right into their hands. Their pictures are mostly so-so or worse, but they find enough &#8216;keepers&#8217; or &#8216;good enoughs&#8217; to make it look like they know what they are doing, and successfully fool the client. How else could they make it seem like they are really doing a <tongue-in-cheek> decent job without lots and lots of pictures to choose from? Hopefully, the &#8216;vulture&#8217; style photographer won&#8217;t stay in business very long.

Then, you get someone who is perhaps also new to photography, new to DSLRs, but somehow takes decent people shots, perhaps with a semi-artsy style, and decides (or a family member or friend decides) they should do their wedding. For someone not really &#8220;knowing&#8221; =what= to shoot at a wedding, much less =how= to shoot it, &#8220;Spray and Pray&#8221; really is the best choice, in my mind. Put it on Auto or Program and fire away! Most of the time, the camera will produce acceptable results. I recently attended my (ex) step-daughters 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] wedding. There were about 250 guests there. In looking at the wedding pictures on the professional photographers web site 3 days after the wedding, I recognized the substantial effort put forth in getting &#8220;preparation/dressing&#8221; pictures, pictures of ALL the guests, usually 3-5 at a time, the food, the cake, the toasts, the ceremony, and, of course, the &#8220;bride/groom/family member&#8221; shots between the ceremony and the reception. They didn&#8217;t spray and pray. They knew where to be, and when to be there. Each of their shots was more &#8220;follow the playbook&#8221; that could only be learned/passed on by someone who has done it many times over. Wedding photography NOOBs could never &#8220;learn&#8221; the WHAT to photograph in 2 weeks or even 2 months! Never mind proper lighting, exposure, ISO, etc. Hopefully, in their zeal to capture all they can of the wedding, they would take perhaps 500 or more pictures, and at least shoot, in some form, ½ of what they should. &#8220;Spray and Pray&#8221; is the only way to go for them. It has likely &#8220;saved the day&#8221; as well as &#8220;brought home the bacon&#8221; more times than could be imagined.

While I don&#8217;t think of myself as a &#8220;Spray and Pray&#8221; type of shooter, being able to shoot all the pictures I want for free has moved me that way, perhaps too far already. I even get to fix my mistakes with Lightroom and Photoshop, that I couldn&#8217;t do with film (never had my own darkroom). Back when I was shooting mostly 35mm slides 30 years ago when every click of the shutter was $.50 or so, I was far more careful in taking each picture. Meter&#8230;make settings&#8230;compose&#8230;click vs too-much point and shoot today. But then, I was shooting mostly trains and architecture, not people and church functions like I do today. 

So, why not &#8220;Spray and Pray&#8221; for the masses? It works, it pays, and no special training, no diplomas, nothing more than a camera is needed. More people eat at McDonalds than eat at high-end restaurants, and they are happy with their Big Macs, because they never had a perfectly prepared filet mignon.


----------

